# Ovens



## John Moore (Jul 8, 2019)

ICC A117.1 Section 804.5.5.1 reads:

"The oven door in the open position shall not obstruct the clear floor space for the oven."

how is this implemented?  does this mean a bottom hinged oven door must be raised up to create toe/knee clearance?


----------



## cda (Jul 8, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## RLGA (Jul 8, 2019)

If the bottom-hinged door is open, there is no way someone can occupy the floor space underneath. Thus, the clear floor space must be provided on either side of the oven door.


----------



## John Moore (Jul 8, 2019)

ok, but Section 305.5 reads:
"Unless otherwise specified, the clear floor space shall be positioned for either forward or parallel approach to an element."

does this not imply that the access to the feature (the internal area of the oven) be on one of the sides of the clear floor space?  the pictures certainly indicate that if the words don't.


----------



## cda (Jul 8, 2019)

Not into this, give it a day or two for some answers


Check page 7.6:::

https://www.huduser.gov/portal/publications/pdf/fairhousing/fairch7.pdf


----------



## cda (Jul 8, 2019)

Ok give it a couple of minutes for answers


----------



## RLGA (Jul 8, 2019)

cda, I think you offered the best example by referencing that figure in the FHA manual.

In my opinion, the side opening door would be preferable with the required work surface on the side opposite of the hinge.


----------



## e hilton (Jul 9, 2019)

cda said:


> Check page 7.6



Actually the diagram on 7.13 shows a great solution.  And why couldnt thd same concept be done with the oven?  We had a wall mounted double in in our kitchen, with a large drawer below.  Eliminate the drawer for knee space.


----------



## classicT (Jul 9, 2019)

Forward approach is often the most reasonable. Although not shown in the picture below, an accessible work surface is required immediately adjacent to the oven. This is shown in the figure (A117.1 Fig. 804.2.1 and 804.2.2)


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 9, 2019)

When you really think about it, every wall oven should be open from the side. You shouldn't have to lift a heavy turkey or roast over a door.  A side swing oven allows easy access to the oven.

Yet there are only a few side swing ovens on the market. I see these type of ovens specified on jobs and multi-use dwellings especially for ADA requirements. *Most mid level companies stop producing them. Frigidaire was the last recently.
*
https://blog.yaleappliance.com/best-side-swing-wall-ovens

They are out there you are just going to pay a lot for one


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 9, 2019)

cda, your a wealth of information, aren't you! I bet you have a pocket protector in your desk drawer?


----------



## cda (Jul 9, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> cda, your a wealth of information, aren't you! I bet you have a pocket protector in your desk drawer?



I am on IR right now, so have even more time.

As as someone said “ I have been around”

And listen very well.


----------

